# batch sous mac



## tonymx15 (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voillà je suis en BTS informatique de gestion et je compte bien prendre mon pc a l'école, j'aimerais juste savoir comment exécuter des batch que j'ai créer ou que je vais créer sur mon mac os x, j'ai vue qu'il fallait utiliser DOSBox mais je ne comprend pas comment l'utiliser ou comment lancer mon .bat avec cette aplication.

*Exemple de batch :*


```
echo off
:re

cls

set /p nb1=Nombre 1 : 
set /p nb2=Nombre 2 : 
set /p choi=Votre signe : 

set /a add=%nb1%+%nb2%
set /a mult=%nb1%*%nb2%
set /a div=%nb1%/%nb2%
set /a sous=%nb1%-%nb2%

cls

IF %choi% EQU + ( echo %nb1%+%nb2%=%add% )
IF %choi% EQU * ( echo %nb1%*%nb2%=%mult% )
IF %choi% EQU / ( echo %nb1%/%nb2%=%div% )
IF %choi% EQU - ( echo %nb1%-%nb2%=%sous% )

set /p rep=Voulez vous recommencez (y/n) : 
IF %rep%==y goto re
IF %rep%==n goto fin
:fin
pause
```
Ensuite je voudrais savoir comment faire certain caractère sur mac comme :


```
~
```


```
°
```


Merci d'avance.


Tony.


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2009)

RTFM : il faut modifier le fichier de préférences que tu as ou que tu dois mettre dans ~/Bibliothèque/Préférences, et y définir tes lecteurs avec la command "mount".
Ensuite tu lances DOSBox avec une command dans le terminal du style :

```
<chemin vers le bundle>/DOSBox\ 0.72/DOSBox.app/Contents/MacOS/DOSBox -conf "<chemin vers c:>/dosbox.conf" &
```


----------



## tonymx15 (7 Octobre 2009)

Je modifie qu'elle fichier dans preference ? com.apple.terminal.plist ?

Je suis un peu perdue car j'ai reçus mon mac book pro hier...

Mais merci de bien vouloir m'aider.

tony.


----------



## grumff (8 Octobre 2009)

Tu ferais mieux d'installer cygwin sous windows, et d'écrire tes scripts en bash ou ksh. Ce serait autrement moins casse burne que d'écrire des commandes dos.


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2009)

tonymx15 a dit:


> Je modifie _qu'elle_ fichier dans preference ?


DosBox Preference
S'il n'y en a pas, soit tu lances l'application pour qu'il se crée, soit tu copies celui qui est livré avec l'application.

PS : j'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'examen de grammaire dans ton BTS :rateau:

PS 2 : quelques cours d'Unix seraient plus pertinents pour toi que d'apprendre des commandes DOS qui ne te serviront à rien sur ton Mac 

PS 3 : si tu veux persévérer en informatique, il va falloir être un peu plus démerde


----------



## tonymx15 (8 Octobre 2009)

Merci.

J'expose un second problème que j'ai en programmant du C avec Xcode :

1 - je fais file/new project/Application Command line tools de type C.

2 - je fais choose et j'enregistre sur le bureau.

3 - je fais clique droit sur Untitled/Ad/New file/C File/

4 - Next/finish   (Je décoche la case pour l'arrière plan du prog).

Voici le message d'erreur quand je clique sur "Build and Run" pour voir mon programme sur une commande.

*Message image :*


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2009)

Si tu nous donnais plutôt la fenêtre de compil, c'est mieux pour voir l'erreur car là ma boule de cristal en voit rien. 

Toutefois, vu ton code : "system" n'a jamais fait parti du C ANSI, il est urgent d'oublier les mauvaises manières de Windows :rateau:

PS : le compilo t'a aussi fait remarquer qu'en C ANSI, "main()" retourne un int :rateau:


----------



## Gz' (13 Octobre 2009)

declarer main comme:


```
int main(){

   printf("plop");

   return 1; 
}
```


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Octobre 2009)

tonymx15 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Ensuite je voudrais savoir comment faire certain caractère sur mac comme :
> 
> 
> ...


pour ~ il faut faire alt + n
il doit y avoir un fil ici où beaucoup de caractères spéciaux sont décrit, mais je ne trouve plus... il faut faire une petite recherche si tu est intéressé


----------

